# Stop Blagojevich From Closing Our State Parks!



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Stop Blagojevich From Closing Our State Parks!

Published by Rachel Pfaff on Sep 01, 2008
Category: Government
Region: United States of America
Target: Illinois State Parks
Description/History:
Blagojevich Administration's pending closing of 11 state parks, including in Morris, Marseilles, Channahon and Hennepin Canal Parkway State Park at Sheffield.

The doors to the historic sites are to close Oct. 1, and the state parks gated Nov. 1.

These parks were created, bought or donated from the 1900s to 1930s. From easier use of transporting, to feeding families and providing coal for WW2. That is not even a tip of the history.

These parks are used on an everyday basis by many people in the areas and surrounding areas, even those that travel to see the history of our area. 
People enjoy fishing, picnics, camping, boy/girl scouts events, festivals, reunions, partys, bird watching, breathe in all the old beautiful trees and flowers of natural beauty you cannot get anywhere else close by, canoeists-walkers-runners use these parks for access to the historic I & M canal, etc

Any entertainment that is considered affordable to our families, are these parks.
Petition:
We the undersigned express our support of state spending for Illinois State Historic Sites and their staff.

We find the proposed budget cuts by Rod Blagojevich to the funding of State Historic Sites to be a deep blow to our collective cultural history and understanding. We wish to express to the Governor, as well as the Illinois General Assembly, that we value both a balanced budget as well as support for our Historic and Cultural sites.

The educational opportunities provided by our State Historic Sites is invaluable. The support staff, which would be impacted severely by these cuts, is an essential part of the cultural interpretation that these sites provide to the public.

We the undersigned do not support the budget cuts nor the closing of our state parks proposed by Rod Blagojevich, and we ask you join us in defiance.

Thank you.







Sign The Petition


----------



## dgilmore12 (Mar 31, 2008)

Just signed.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Me too!

Mike


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Well I wonder what this new thing with Blagojevich is going to do for the Parks and budget problems in Illinois?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

The Governor was probably closing the parks so he could sell them it the highest bidder...sounds like a trend.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I suspect closing parks is not real high on Blago's to do list right now.
Good luck.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

GlenninTexas said:


> I suspect closing parks is not real high on Blago's to do list right now.
> Good luck.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


I wouldn't jump to any conclusions. This jerk has no intention of resigning. He doesn't think he's done anything wrong and has stated that it is "Business as usual - helping the good people of Illinois." And he plans to continue implementing his parks closure plan - to help with the $6+ Billion state deficit. The best thing he could do for all of us is to save all the tax dollars by stepping down and pleading guilty. But if he continues his arrogant ways, he will cost the taxpayers of Illinois and the Federal Government millions of $$$ in an attempt to remove and convict him.

(And for those folks in Illinois that know about the prison fiasco just south of Chicago, I think a fitting place to put him is Pontiac Prison!)

Just my $.02 (as a disgruntled Illinois taxpayer).

Mike


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Arnold S. said yesterday that he wants to close state parks here in California too!

Walter


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Um, it sounds like you have much bigger problems to worry about there in CHI-TOWN


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Hopefully the crook will get impeached and your problems will be over.


----------



## dgilmore12 (Mar 31, 2008)

Gov Quinn reopened the parks that Blago closed last year.









IL DNR park closings

SunTimes Article


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

This is AWESOME!! Although I'm only about 4 blocks from Illinois Beach State Park, and it wasn't affected, it's good to see that no tourism dollars will be lost here.


----------

